# ryan kennelly benching 1120 lbs on a 1 board



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

its fooking mental what weights these guys can bench.






wont embed for some reason.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

for a minute i thought he was doing it declined......

then i just realised he had a huge gut:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I thought he was scottish, very short arms and long pockets:rolleye:

Mammoth weight though


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

paul81 said:


> for a minute i thought he was doing it declined......
> 
> then i just realised he had a huge gut:rolleyes:


It's not huge; he's actually in pretty good shape for a powerlifter. Oh yeah, and he's fcuking huge!

Great comment for such an amazing achievement though; hopefully you never achieve something awesome so no one will have the ability to scoff


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Great video just started board presses think its going to be a good introduction into my strength program.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> It's not huge; he's actually in pretty good shape for a powerlifter. Oh yeah, and he's fcuking huge!
> 
> Great comment for such an amazing achievement though; hopefully you never achieve something awesome so no one will have the ability to scoff


lol! yours was actually a far comment, i suppose to have such power you have to have such a big gut:tongue:

oh and dont worry, i'll never achieve anything like that


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

half a ton!!! WTF thats a hell of an achievement imagine syaing you have doing this 60 years ago, you would be put in jail for witch craft or black magic- it is literally nearly the wieght of a house!!! ( errr not quite)


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

that is incredible i cant imagine that weight on your arms that is mind blowing


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> that is incredible i cant imagine that weight on your arms that is mind blowing


I was thinking same thing! Not for the lanky armed....... SNAP...


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Mindblowing strength!!!! Holding the weight and keeping it stable down to the board is impressive in itself never mind pressing it and holding it!!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

paul81 said:


> for a minute i thought he was doing it declined......
> 
> then i just realised he had a huge gut:rolleyes:


There's always one retard lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Awesome lifter, dont care what people say about the equipment he uses etc, you still got to be one strong motherfcker to be able to hold that and lock it out as well!! And he has a decent physique for a powerlifter...dont see this misconception of powerlifters having awful physiques, there a ton of awesome lifters strong as hell and lookg decent...


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Respect, that is a huge weight, I'm only pressing 140kg, some serious pressing there


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Stunned watching that... that's more than 3 x my ORM and he is maybe 1.5 x my weight tops...

Good inspiration to try harder in the new year...


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

He's been arrested for possessing steroids now he's in the sh1t


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

You could have 4 of the strongest guys in the world holding it 12 inches above my chest and I'd still poop myself. Fvck knows what it's like holding it yourself!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

told my daughter that a guy had a 1120 pound bench press (shes 20 by the way) and she said "thats an exspensive bench" jez she had no idea why both me and the wife looked at her strangely and started p1ssing ourselves


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> told my daughter that a guy had a 1120 pound bench press (shes 20 by the way) and she said "thats an exspensive bench" jez she had no idea why both me and the wife looked at her strangely and started p1ssing ourselves


This made me chuckle, haha.

Very impressive bench i must sayyy!


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

He is an alien...not even Ninja can do it..I'm stunned.Big respect to the guy!!! Now I will train 3 times harder. 

Ninja


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just me that really isn't impressed. He didn't lift it off himself, he lowered it to a wooden board, then pressed it about an inch up, then helped back on by his 'spotters'.

In my opinion it really doesn't matter unless you lift it off yourself, do a clean rep and re-rack it yourself without a spotter.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Just me that really isn't impressed. He didn't lift it off himself, he lowered it to a wooden board, then pressed it about an inch up, then helped back on by his 'spotters'.
> 
> In my opinion it really doesn't matter unless you lift it off yourself, do a clean rep and re-rack it yourself without a spotter.


Are you serious!!!!! trying to take that sort of weight of the rack from behind your shoulders would only result in one thing.......hospital if not death as it ripped both arms clean out of the sockets!! Have you any comprehension how heavy that is? And he moves it alot more than an inch the guy has done a little under 1100lb in comp so there is no doubt he is one of the worlds best benchers

to be honest i am shocked you would come out with such an idiotic comment


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

WOW

Over 500KG

We can only dream :laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Just me that really isn't impressed. He didn't lift it off himself, he lowered it to a wooden board, then pressed it about an inch up, then helped back on by his 'spotters'.
> 
> In my opinion it really doesn't matter unless you lift it off yourself, do a clean rep and re-rack it yourself without a spotter.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> In my opinion it really doesn't matter unless you lift it off yourself, do a clean rep and re-rack it yourself without a spotter.


Really? You serious? You ever watched a powerlifting comp?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Just me that really isn't impressed. He didn't lift it off himself, he lowered it to a wooden board, then pressed it about an inch up, then helped back on by his 'spotters'.
> 
> In my opinion it really doesn't matter unless you lift it off yourself, do a clean rep and re-rack it yourself without a spotter.


lol gtfo


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Flinty where are you getting all these pictures from :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Charlie_miller said:


> Flinty where are you getting all these pictures from :lol:


LOL


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Just me that really isn't impressed. He didn't lift it off himself, he lowered it to a wooden board, then pressed it about an inch up, then helped back on by his 'spotters'.
> 
> In my opinion it really doesn't matter unless you lift it off yourself, do a clean rep and re-rack it yourself without a spotter.


Yeah I agree it's rubbish. I mean, I am much more impressed with your 60kg bench press


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

one of the Worlds best benchers for sure, super human strength

my favourite vid of Ryan, speed set on 405lbs


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Just me that really isn't impressed. He didn't lift it off himself, he lowered it to a wooden board, then pressed it about an inch up, then helped back on by his 'spotters'.
> 
> In my opinion it really doesn't matter unless you lift it off yourself, do a clean rep and re-rack it yourself without a spotter.


Retard no2 for the thread


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> Are you serious!!!!! trying to take that sort of weight of the rack from behind your shoulders would only result in one thing.......hospital if not death as it ripped both arms clean out of the sockets!! Have you any comprehension how heavy that is? And he moves it alot more than an inch the guy has done a little under 1100lb in comp so there is no doubt he is one of the worlds best benchers
> 
> to be honest i am shocked you would come out with such an idiotic comment





flinty90 said:


>





Syko said:


> Really? You serious? You ever watched a powerlifting comp?





crouchmagic said:


> lol gtfo


LOL

Now now chaps.

Every mug is entitled to their opinion....including skinny santa :tongue:


----------

